# The maltese as a service dog



## marinaa (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone


I am on a wheelchair, after an accident at work. I have a 5 month-old maltese, and I would like to teach my dog to push an emergency button I have on the floor. Unfortunately, my insurance company told me that the maltese is too small a breed to work as a service dog. Usually, service dogs are labradors, but I chose the maltese because it is hypoallergenic. If you have had some experience with this problem or you have any idea of where I can find information about it, please let me know.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If your Maltese is to small ,she can be designated as a compainion animal. If your Malt can be trained to push that emergency button,that would be great,Maltese are smart.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is the dog able to push the button?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

size does not matter for purposes of a service dog provided the dog is able to perform the tasks required by the individual. So JMM's question of whether or not your dog would be able to push the button is of great importance.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know if size is a matter for service dogs if they can do the tasks needed. If you're pretty much classed as self care then,if your Malt can be trained to press the emergency button and do other small tasks to aid you,then why woudn;t they consider him/her...


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

My cousin is in the process of getting a service dog and it is a small breed dog, not sure what breed. I do know that it has to be hypoallergenic. It is being trained to alert if her 02 stats get to low (machine will beep), if her 02 machine is not turned on or her portable 02 is not working ie: not turned on or out of 02. It is also being trained to get her epi pen when needed due to severe anaphylactic shock allergies.

I agree with what was stated above. If the dog can do what is required then size is not an issue. I would fight the insurance company on this.

*ETA*
Here is a link to the current "rules" on service dogs. There currently is _*no size or breed restrictions*_ for a service dog!
http://www.abetterpet.com/abetterpet2/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Service-Dog-Law-Change-2011.pdf


----------

